# Was tun in Winterberg und Umgebung?



## -BlackForest- (2. August 2014)

Moin, bin in zwei Wochen für zwei Wochen in Winterberg zum Biken. Was könnt ihr einem Enduro-/Freeride-Fahrer empfehlen? Was sollte man unbedingt gesehen/befahren haben? (Touren maximal 70km und 1800hm)

Zur Zeit steht folgendes auf meiner Liste:

- Bikepark Winterberg
- Bikepark Willingen
- einige Touren von dieser Seite: http://www.winterberg.de/Aktiv/Radfahren/Mountainbike/Tourentipps

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2014)

Bikepark Warstein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (3. August 2014)

Erwarte fahrtechnisch nicht zu viel. Der Trailanteil der offiziellen Touren ist sehr gering, hauptsaechlich Schotterpiste.

Fuer mich otisch schön ist die Felsentour ab Olsberg
http://www.bike-arena.de/Touren/MTB-Touren/Touren-nach-Orten-sortiert/Olsberg

Der Warsteiner Bikepark (Kallenhardt) hat wenig Hoehenmeter, dafür gepflegt, familiäre Atmosphäre, spassig.
http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/


----------

